# Technische 2D-Zeichnung wie ein Scribble aussehen lassen?



## Gnitze (29. März 2005)

Moinsen!

Eine Frage, kaum Zeit und keine Ideen mehr...

Wir haben ein 2D-Darstellung eines großen Baustellenkrans, die stilisiert werden soll. Im Endeffekt gleicht das ganze eher einer technischen Zeichnung als allem anderen.

Hat jemand brauchbare Ideen wie solch ein Werk mittels PS stilvoll als "Freihandgrafik" darzustellen ist? Weitere Farben scheiden aus!

Einsendeschluß ist 30-03-05, 6:00 Uhr... Dann müßten wir sonst mit Scans von Zeichnungen arbeiten...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## extracuriosity (29. März 2005)

Zeig halt mal die Vorlage her.


----------



## megabit (30. März 2005)

Ich habe soetwas mal für einen Kunden gemacht. (wenn es so aussehen sol)

Vorlage in den Hintergrund und dann auf einer neuen Ebene alle markanten Linien nachzeichnen. Am schnellsten habe ich das mit dem Linientool gemacht.

Dann diese Outlines markieren und mit Auswahl ausweiten und Auswahl abrunden. Das dann mit Farbe füllen. Damit die nicht zu dick werden kann man auch zwischendurch die Auswahl wieder verkleinern und abrunden und rest weglöschen.

Das machst du so oft bis du ein schönes rundes Ergebnis hast.

Dann habe ich mit dem Pinsel (deckkraft reduzieren) die Schatten auf einer neuen Ebene gemacht. Wenn du die Schattireungen fertig hast kannst du die schön verwischen und fertig.


----------

